
Google Spins Up Its First Servers in Cuba - jgrahamc
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/04/27/525896190/google-spins-up-its-first-servers-in-cuba
======
rio517
I just imagine the engineers who are setting this all up in Cuba. Must be an
amazing gig.

